# Celtic Tree of Life



## tsaxby (Feb 6, 2006)

*Template routed wall art*

Routed wall art made out of a variety of materials including Cherry, Oak, white cedar and white and grey recycled plastic.


----------



## Katie (Dec 22, 2005)

Wow that is absolutley amazing!


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Terry, that is some really nice work, very well done. Keep us posted on your new projects!


----------



## cranbrook2 (Nov 7, 2005)

very nice designs
they would also look nice in copper


----------



## tsaxby (Feb 6, 2006)

THank you for your comments. I have wondered about doing them in copper. I also thought of doing them out of a less expensive wood and painting them with reactive copper paint. Once the reactant has been applied they would look like weathered copper. Another thought was to use these as moulds to work with leather.


----------



## jonnyboy63 (Mar 20, 2006)

Interesting that you should mention moulds. I was thinking of cast iron or pewter. Using those, it shouldn't be too hard to impress molds for nearly any low temp' melting metal. 
I will leave you with saying that these are beautiful examples of craftsmanship at it's finest!

Yours, in sawdust and shavings


----------



## tsaxby (Feb 6, 2006)

*Garden Elf*

Mark had suggested that he would like to see my next creation.

The Garden Elf's job is to remove the color from the garden in the late fall and add the color in the spring.

This piece is made from cherry and is 24"x24"


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Wow terry, another excellent piece. I really like the high detail in your work, very well done.


----------



## Gilbear (Dec 13, 2005)

Another beauty! Thanks for sharing! Follow up on some of the earlier posts - have you been making and using templates for these now?


----------



## tsaxby (Feb 6, 2006)

I regularly use templates to create all of the designs posted as well as wall plaques and a template that is an enlarged version of a 17th century chair back. I have made a number of most of these designs. They seem to be quite popular, particularly the Celtic Tree of life and the Tracery mirrors. Since they are so time consuming to be made by hand, I am wondering if a previous suggestion by Jonnyboy63 has merit. Does anyone know where a person might get these cast in cast iron or some other low cost metal? Customers seem to like the designs , but I would like to offer them at a lower price. 

I am also looking for help in marketing these pieces. So Far I have just sold them by word of mouth.

Also, is anyone aware of a competition that I might enter? The fellow at the Canadian wood carvers Association suggests that it is impossible to have a catagory covering this type of work in that they need at least three entrants to form a catagory.

I would as well wonder as to whether this type of router work might make for a popular Router Workshop Show. A great number of people are reaching retirement age and might find this type of work satisfying.


----------

